# LSI Megaraid 320-2X  + Qlogic ISP2422 problem

## nickk

I have 2x opteron 2220 system on supermicro chassis with scsi raid LSI Megaraid 320-2X and fc Qlogic ISP2422 installed in PCI-X slots. 

I am running 

```
Linux evil 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Wed Mar 14 19:37:00 MSK 2007 x86_64 Dual-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 2220 SE AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

 on it.

Before Qlogic ISP2422 was unused and the system worked fine. But recently i've connected external FC storage to  Qlogic card and  installed qla2xxx module. It works ok. But soon i noticed that data on RAID10 volume on Megaraid gets corrupted from time to time. Even more, when i copy large file from megaraid volume to FC storage, md5 hashes from source and destination files do not match. But when i copy file from megaraid to sata disk (connected to chipset sata controller) and then copy file from sata to FC - it copies ok.

So, i suspect smth wrong happens when both megaraid and qlogic doing their transfers. Is this pure hardware problem or smth wrong with kernel (2.6.19) ?

Here is lspci from my system:

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a3)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)

00:05.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a3)

00:05.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a3)

00:05.2 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a3)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI bridge (rev a2)

00:08.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a3)

00:09.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a3)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a3)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a3)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a3)

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

00:19.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:19.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:19.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:19.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ES1000 (rev 02)

02:00.0 PCI bridge: NEC Corporation uPD720400 PCI Express - PCI/PCI-X Bridge (rev 07)

02:00.1 PCI bridge: NEC Corporation uPD720400 PCI Express - PCI/PCI-X Bridge (rev 07)

03:06.0 PCI bridge: IBM PCI-X to PCI-X Bridge (rev 03)

04:00.0 RAID bus controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID (rev 02)

05:07.0 Fibre Channel: QLogic Corp. ISP2422-based 4Gb Fibre Channel to PCI-X HBA (rev 02)

05:07.1 Fibre Channel: QLogic Corp. ISP2422-based 4Gb Fibre Channel to PCI-X HBA (rev 02)

----------

